
Mythical 'iPad 2' caught on camera - _grrr
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/01/12/ipad_2_at_ces/
======
S_A_P
The reg is hardly a reliable source these days, but even they think its fake.
I looked at the first video, looks like a bad copy. Too light, no UI
interaction, iPad 2 looks very unapple.

